# DIY tapped horn - Danley TH-Spud



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey guys - I would like to build one of these.
THSpud | Danley Sounds Labs | Danley Sound Labs, Inc.


I have found some various versions on different forums, but they are all a few years old and the TB drivers they were designed for are no longer available.

Does anyone here have some more recent plans with drivers that are available still?

Or can model one up for me with some current drivers?

thanks


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

anyone??/ Patrick Bateman???


----------

